# Vinyl?



## Revolution (Dec 26, 2002)

I working on a fiberglass encloser for my subs and im thinking about putting vinyl as the finish unstead of carpet.

Im young and i lack about auto customing. -___-

But, its a good thing for me cause im learning by myself. How do u work with vinyl and where can i get some?


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

You can get vinyl at any fabric store in a variety of colors. Keep in mind it's often pretty thick and heavy, so you're going to need a strong way of attaching it. Spray glue may not be strong enough. However, it can look fantastic when done correctly. Just remember to make sure the surface is _extremely_ smooth before applying the vinyl.


----------



## Revolution (Dec 26, 2002)

Any other applcation i can try with these enclosers? I want to try new things =)


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Why dont you just want to paint the fiberglass? Sand it down real nice and then just paint it. It will look awfully good in your color when its all shiny and stuff.


----------



## Revolution (Dec 26, 2002)

Just regular spray paint? Primer first, and paint. But if i want a really glossy look, how many coats of paint and gloss should be right for this project?


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

*Vinyl*

I am learning to work with vinyl myself and the biggest piece of advice I have recived is to buy the nicer stuff. Its thicker, so its more durable and has a heaver backing (the cheaper stuff has a thin fuzz like backing). So the extra money is worth it for the quality. 
Also Vinyl wrapped enslosures look awsome.

Best of luck to you.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

If its fiberglass---than your best bet is to have it painted. But if you're not to experienced with painting than U might just want to have it done professionally......

I think painted fiberglass is the best look--vinyl is good to.....but not as good.


This should convince U.....


----------



## Revolution (Dec 26, 2002)

i dunno what would match my car

painting it would be simple so i think i'll stick with that


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

Revolution said:


> *i dunno what would match my car
> 
> painting it would be simple so i think i'll stick with that *


what color is your car


----------



## Revolution (Dec 26, 2002)

Its Artic Blue, looks like sliver but it has a blue tint

I painted my interior trim the same color too. I didn't think it would match cause how am i gonna find an artic blue vinyl cover? So i might paint it the same color as my trim or a deep black.


----------



## El_Presidente (Oct 22, 2002)

when you paint it, use like 3 coats of primer, sand between each coat with extra fine sandpaper, then I would recommend painting it with that engine enamel paint you can get at autozone, use like 3 coats of that. Then you can also use a clearcoat. The engine enamel paint has ceramics in it, so it gives it that glossy look, it looks really good, Thats how I painted some of my interior peices, I imagine it would work the same painting fiberglass.
Just be sure to remember; when painting, take your time, dont rush it, let each coat dry completely before applying the next.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Revolution said:


> *i dunno what would match my car
> 
> painting it would be simple so i think i'll stick with that *


U cant go wrong with matching it to your body color.....or if not go with a simple Black


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

the best thing would be to mix it up and use both vinyl and body color. i would do this but since i got a grey interior i'm going with a shades of grey,brushed aluminum,chrome,white and blue them with the interior and install.


----------



## Evolution-Autodesign (Dec 9, 2002)

Painting isn't simpler. I've done both, and vinyl isn't nearly as bad. That's just me though, I hate all the prep work involved in painting. That's why lately I just have my friend and the body shop help me. With vinyl, the surface doesn't have to be prepped as well and it covers up minor imperfections that would show up in paint.

Paint definitely looks better though. I wouldn't do spray paint, it looks cheap and if you're going to all that trouble you might as well do it right.

I'm in the middle of rebuilding the stereos for both of our project cars and everything is being done in color matched fiberglass. We had vinyl before.



Revolution said:


> *i dunno what would match my car
> 
> painting it would be simple so i think i'll stick with that *


----------

